# August 2016 POTM Voting



## snowbear (Sep 3, 2016)

Good luck to everyone; they are all wonderful shots.

1.  Rhapsody in Blue by @oldhippy
Rhapsody in Blue






2.  Midnight Dreaming - Milky Way Reflections by @DScience.
Midnight Dreaming - Milky Way Reflections





3.  Female Tiger Yellow Butterfly by @bulldurham
Female Tiger Yellowtail Butterfly





4.  Black Swallowtail by @DarkShadow
Black Swallowtail





5.  Cormorant Super Size Meal Porgie by @DarkShadow
Cormorant Super Size Meal Porgie





6.  Experimenting with foliage by @jcdeboever
Experimenting with foliage





7.  Not so green by @Tim Tucker.
Not so green





8.  Black Ant Stack by @kalgra
Black Ant Stack





9.    mountainside house - Yemen by @phil Marion,
Landscapes





10.    Bombardier CL-215 AEROFLITE, By @A/Ox4.
Firefighting Aircraft


----------



## snowbear (Sep 9, 2016)

Bump before voting closes in about 13 hours


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 10, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Bump before voting closes in about 13 hours



Rats! We had company and I didn't get a chance to vote.... I forgot!!!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 10, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Bump before voting closes in about 13 hours
> ...


Just remember to look around the first three days of the month.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 10, 2016)

snowbear said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...


I normally never miss.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 10, 2016)

NOTICE:
Because we are currently at a tie, I've opened the voting up for another day.


----------

